

Show HN: A new distributed communications protocol - huntaub
http://airdispat.ch

======
huntaub
After working on this protocol all year, we are looking to start a discussion
about the future of distributed communications.

Using our protocol, one could define a distributed Facebook, Twitter, or even
Blogger - we originally intended to use it for email (that's why the 'sample
client' is shaped the way it is).

Any feedback would be incredibly helpful!

